# Anderson Archery Out of business?



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Can anyone confirm or deny the report I have gotten that Anderson has closed. They are, or were located in Grand Ledge, Mi. How sad if it is true. Any help?


----------



## MIBow (Feb 10, 2000)

Yes they are gone. I live in Grand Ledge, and can confirm the gates are locked, and there has been little or no activity at the building for months. 

I have heard all sorts of rumors about the cause of the demise. 

It seems weird to see such a land mark all locked up and empty.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Thats terrible news,MIBow. I have dealt with Tom Nelson and the rest of the guys for 30 years. They were the best. I truly have a heavy heart. Thanks for the reply. Good luck this season, Don.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

It definitely was a sad day in Michigan history. Pretty soon the only place you will be able to buy a bow will be the Sports Authority. Try to get help there, or get your bow tuned. I bought my last bow at Anderson's and am sad to see it go.


----------



## shooter921 (Jan 1, 2001)

I have never been there or heard of it, but it is sad news becuase local sportshops seem to be the best. You get help right away, become friends with workers/ owners, and they know what they are doing and care for hunting/ fishing/ outdoors. 

80


----------



## miked989 (Dec 29, 2013)

old thread but new news.......jerry the founder of Anderson archery passed away in august of 2013, his estate is up for sale near my house in northern lower Michigan


http://www.estatesales.net/estate-sales/MI/Petoskey/49770/539340


----------



## beaglemaster (Sep 12, 2013)

Bought my first bow down there in 1971 !


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

2001 post, this thread was certainly resurrected from the "dead", didn't realize I had been on the site that long...:lol:


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

beaglemaster said:


> Bought my first bow down there in 1971 !


12,000 sqft lakefront estate adorned with reclaimed ship wreck wood...........sounds like you weren't the only one who bought a bow off of him!!!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Mightymouse said:


> 12,000 sqft lakefront estate adorned with reclaimed ship wreck wood...........sounds like you weren't the only one who bought a bow off of him!!!




He wasn't Aaron, trust me.
Tom and Mike and a few others who's names I have since forgotten learned to know me pretty well "back in the day".....
Never was invited to visit the estate though....:lol:


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Mightymouse said:


> 12,000 sqft lakefront estate adorned with reclaimed ship wreck wood...........sounds like you weren't the only one who bought a bow off of him!!!


Wonder why its being demolished??


----------



## miked989 (Dec 29, 2013)

don said:


> 2001 post, this thread was certainly resurrected from the "dead", didn't realize I had been on the site that long...:lol:


sorry about that, I was looking for the sale and ran across your post and just thought I would update it.


----------



## miked989 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sprytle said:


> Wonder why its being demolished??


I went there for the sale, lots of old out dated stuff really, had to take the sellers word for it being shipped wrecked collectables as no proof was offered to buyers, does not look like anyone has been there for a long time, im sure it is a family thing, just get rid of it and get the money. property on that lake is probably worth more than the house and everything in it.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Appreciate you updating the thread, brings back fond memories of a time passed by that was much different from today in many, many ways....thank you.


----------



## pavy31 (Jul 8, 2008)

I played hockey w Bills sin chad for 3 yrs grandpa died and one of the sons ran it into the ground !! Very sad


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

miked989 said:


> old thread but new news.......jerry the founder of Anderson archery passed away in august of 2013, his estate is up for sale near my house in northern lower Michigan
> 
> 
> http://www.estatesales.net/estate-sales/MI/Petoskey/49770/539340


That is sad to hear. He was a customer of mine. I bought my first compound bow from him in the mid-70s, a Jennings Super T which I still have today. Killed a lot of critters with that bow.


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Does anyone remember the Archery Clinics they used to hold there each summer? If I remember correctly, they were 3 day events. There were representatives from all the major archery companies as well many guest speakers. In 1984 I got the chance to talk with Fred Bear and he signed my Super Kodiak bow. Today, it hangs on my wall.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

miked989 said:


> I went there for the sale, lots of old out dated stuff really, had to take the sellers word for it being shipped wrecked collectables as no proof was offered to buyers, does not look like anyone has been there for a long time, im sure it is a family thing, just get rid of it and get the money. property on that lake is probably worth more than the house and everything in it.




I see that this was not a auction but a priced sale... What were the prices like? Deals or no?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Made the pilgrimage a couple times. Still have a pin around here somewhere.
Last visit I shook Noel Feathers hand,he was promoting a newly released book I declined buying. He confirmed in time, the old adage not to put pressure on yourself to kill big deer. I still wish him well.


----------



## miked989 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sprytle said:


> I see that this was not a auction but a priced sale... What were the prices like? Deals or no?


some things where priced ok, most of it I had no idea what it might be worth. would have been a good idea to do some research on some of the items before going there.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Curt said:


> Does anyone remember the Archery Clinics they used to hold there each summer? If I remember correctly, they were 3 day events. There were representatives from all the major archery companies as well many guest speakers. In 1984 I got the chance to talk with Fred Bear and he signed my Super Kodiak bow. Today, it hangs on my wall.


I remember going to a few of them. The one I remember most was when it was real cold, windy and rainy and the largely outdoor event was a mud-pit everywhere. There were still thousands of people there slogging through the mud having a good time. Just like hunting a swamp. :lol:


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

That is a big place on a high dollar lake! Probably had a hard time paying the taxes for that thing. To bad that place is gone. I bought bows there as well and they were the best place in the area to get custom arrows and sound advice

Ganzer


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

Curt said:


> Does anyone remember the Archery Clinics they used to hold there each summer? If I remember correctly, they were 3 day events. There were representatives from all the major archery companies as well many guest speakers. In 1984 I got the chance to talk with Fred Bear and he signed my Super Kodiak bow. Today, it hangs on my wall.


My best friend growing up was my neighbor who's mom happened to be Cathy Beutler, the one-time cook with Fred Trost. She and her husband were very well connected in the archery industry. Her son, Doug, and I used to work the gates and do various odd jobs during the show Andersons had.

I had a lot of good memories of the event, people I met and the parties held next door after the show closed in the evening. The one thing that will haunt me till the end... I was far too young during those days. I can't tell you how many times I was around Fred Bear over the years, chatting him up as a youngster. I understood he was somebody big, too young to appreciate it though. I can't imagine how many things I could have had autographed over the years. Heck, I never even got a picture taken with him!:yikes::rant: My best friend and Mr. Bear are both dead now, I sure wish I had a pic of the three of us to hang on the wall.


----------

